# Mulching Kit WITH Gator blades question



## eliteconcept (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi all,
Long time lurker here but I have a question on my 175 hydro with a 38 inch deck.

Will the mulching kit and all its parts work with gator blades?

Also, does the discharge chute need to be installed when mulching? I ask because my tractor did not come with the discharge chute when i bought it, it had the bagger instead.

Any info you can provide will be of help.
Thanks
Ryan


----------



## stx38-owner (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a STX38 with Gator blades, you do not need the mulching kit. They work stellar!


----------

